# GPSd should depend on NTP, NTPSec or chrony (not just NTP)

## nicholfd

sci-geosciences/gpsd depends on net-misc/ntp when certain use flags are set for time keeping.  

I want to use net-misc/ntpsec (refactored NTP, with a focus on security), which is backwards compatible.

net-misc/ntp is blocked by net-misc/ntpsec, and this is preventing an `emerge -uDNv world`

Should there be a virtual/ntp to satisfy sci-geosciences/gpsd, regardless of using net-misc/ntp, net-misc/ntpsec, net-misc/chrony, etc?

How do I propose this to the Gentoo devs?

In the mean time, what's the simplest method to override the current behavior?  Can I create a "local", virtual/ntp?  Is there an easier way?

Thanks,

Frank

----------

## khayyam

nicholfd ...

you may be able to do the following (untested):

```
net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p11
```

That will prevent the package being merged, and so you should be able to use net-misc/ntpsec as a stand in replacement.

I can't say if USE="ntp" changes how sci-geosciences/gpsd gets built, or if it simply adds net-misc/ntp as a dependency, so you might find it fails if net-misc/ntpsec doesn't provide the same headers/libs as net-misc/ntp ... worth a try.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## nicholfd

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p11
> ```
> ...

 That worked - thanks! 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> I can't say if USE="ntp" changes how sci-geosciences/gpsd gets built, or if it simply adds net-misc/ntp as a dependency, so you might find it fails if net-misc/ntpsec doesn't provide the same headers/libs as net-misc/ntp ... worth a try.
> 
> 

 NTPSec is designed to be backwards compatible, unless there is a security concern.  Adding the "ntp" use flag for gpsd does make it compile for using shared memory to pass time info (PPS, etc.)  I expect things to "just work".  I'll update when I'm finished testing.

Do you know how I could make the request to get Gentoo devs to create a virtual NTP?

Thanks,

FrankLast edited by nicholfd on Sat May 26, 2018 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nicholfd,

The fastest way is to submit a PR request on github and open a bug pointing to it.

The Proxy Maintainers project keeps an eye on github.

Its more than create virtual/ntp and make sci-geosciences/gpsd depend in it. Thats only a start.

```
$ qgrep -l net-misc/ntp

net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8_p10-r1.ebuild

net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8_p11.ebuild

net-misc/ntpsec/ntpsec-1.0.0-r6.ebuild

net-misc/ntpsec/ntpsec-9999.ebuild

net-misc/openntpd/openntpd-6.0_p1.ebuild

net-misc/openntpd/openntpd-6.2_p3.ebuild

net-misc/ptpd/ptpd-2.3.1-r1.ebuild

sci-geosciences/gpsd/gpsd-3.17-r2.ebuild

sci-geosciences/gpsd/gpsd-9999.ebuild

sys-apps/adjtime/adjtime-0.4-r2.ebuild

sys-power/pm-utils/pm-utils-1.4.1-r6.ebuild

sys-power/pm-utils/pm-utils-1.4.1-r7.ebuild
```

all need to be looked at for migration to the new virtual but that does not prevent the work starting.

It may be worth discussing the idea on the mailing lists before you do a lot of work to determine how receptive the devs are to the idea.

----------

## khayyam

 *nicholfd wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p11
> ```
> ...

 

nicholfd ... you're welcome.

 *nicholfd wrote:*   

> Do you know how I could make the request to get Gentoo devs to create a virtual NTP?

 

It may not be as simple as that, for a virtual to replace the net-misc/ntp dependency, each of the package in that virtual would similarly need to be fully compatable with net-misc/ntp.

best ... khay

----------

## gem

> It may not be as simple as that, for a virtual to replace the net-misc/ntp dependency, each of the package in that virtual would similarly need to be fully       > compatable with net-misc/ntp.

Well, NTPsec is not bug compatible with NTP Classic, but otherwise it is a drop -in replacement with more features and fewer bugs.

----------

## khayyam

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> It may not be as simple as that, for a virtual to replace the net-misc/ntp dependency, each of the package in that virtual would similarly need to be fully compatable with net-misc/ntp.

 

 *gem wrote:*   

> Well, NTPsec is not bug compatible with NTP Classic, but otherwise it is a drop -in replacement with more features and fewer bugs.

 

gem ... those are not the only NTP daemons, the virtual would also need to include net-misc/openntpd, net-misc/chrony, etc, and those may not be drop in replacements.

best ... khay

----------

## gem

[quote="khayyam"] *khayyam wrote:*   

> It may not be as simple as that, for a virtual to replace the net-misc/ntp dependency, each of the package in that virtual would similarly need to be fully compatable with net-misc/ntp.

 

Whoa  How did those other packages sneak in?  Is the perfect now the enemy of the merely better?

----------

## nicholfd

Maybe instead of a virtual - an "or" dependency on NTP or NTPSec?

Thanks,

Frank

----------

